
Node.js Async/Await in ES7 - ScottWRobinson
http://stackabuse.com/node-js-async-await-in-es7/
======
mattkrea
That first example could be greatly simplified with Promise.all..

async/await is nice and I will surely use it but if you know what you're doing
the current state isn't really as bad as it is made out to be, in my opinion.

